# New To Pet Pigeons - Diapers?



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

So I got my pair a couple days ago in the mail. I'm brand new to pigeons. I have had lots of pets (and still do), but each time I get a new type of pet, I'm surprised by just how much there is to learn!! We still have to build them a proper cage, but they will get their flight time each day even though the cage they have now is a little too small.

I don't think they were intended as pets because they are German Owls. I am probably expected to breed them. So they're a bit skittish. I'm not sure how quickly they will warm up to us or how to help them warm up to us.

Any general suggestions or advice on pigeons would be warmly welcomed. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any place that sells pigeon diapers. Of course, if you do, where would they be good quality and least expensive? I found a bird diaper site, but they seemed focused on parrots. I don't know if anyone sells pigeon diapers. They seem like a pretty good idea, no? Their droppings are quite messy.

Thanks for reading and hopefully replying!  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Please check our RESOURCES section in the DAILY forum, it is filled with loads of advice on keeping and maintaining healthy pigeons. Pigeons are relatively easy to keep, if you take care of their needs and follow some simple guidelines.

We have a member, Boni who has invented a new pigeon type containment ware, that is less intrusive and easy to put on. If you do a search for PG WEAR you will come up with the information about them.


----------



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------

